# Progress(ish)



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

well i started working out like on and off and me being a skinny tall guy it was hard to keep motivated to keep it up. so it kinda dwindled off after not very long

i joined a gym about 7months ago which is when i started getting into it seriously and only about 2 months of eating alot better.

i still need to work on the diet as i eat crap alot of the time but iv cut alot of it out and focus on meats and carbs and its working slowly but surely

i try and get in 5-6 days in the gym most weeks, sometimes 4 but that depends on the misses mood

anyway this is the before the 7months and now

still a long way to go but good things come to those who wait 

just thought id see if thats an alright start for 7months, or do i need to up my game ?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

The 2nd pic is more toned up mate. Thats what im looking for to start with go from skinny to a toned up body.

Im not the right person to say wether its good progress or not in 7 months bit u have made progress so be happy.

Ps pull ur bloody trousers up.


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

haha that's how they sit comfortable, yeh im happy so far, need more food in me really but its hard to keep on top of it

i don't want to bulk and get fat and would rather a slower build. seen alot of people bulk and get really bulky but not how they probably wanted


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

RoskaL said:


> haha that's how they sit comfortable, yeh im happy so far, need more food in me really but its hard to keep on top of it
> 
> i don't want to bulk and get fat and would rather a slower build. seen alot of people bulk and get really bulky but not how they probably wanted


Whats ur stats mate? Im the same struggling to get food down to bulk but in my 1st month ive put a kg on. I see it as if i do that in 12months ill b 12kg heavier. I dont put fat on easy but im expecting to put some on its inevitable bit hopefully i can lose it eaay.

Whats your goals?


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

:thumbup1: , shoulders and arms have improved.


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

im 6ft5 and at 82.9kg i was a 86 but lost it all in 2 weeks i stopped training not long ago as i was in between changing gyms and sorting work out, sucks.

i want to hit 14stone and keep it as my first goal and just pack on size but not fat which might be easier for people like us who dont hold it for long at all  one perk when i need to shred up should be easier for me than my mate


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

I would say go gym 3-4 days a week rather than 5-6 days but progress is good well done


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeh think that's what I'll be doing, and cheers its a starting point


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

RoskaL said:


> im 6ft5 and at 82.9kg i was a 86 but lost it all in 2 weeks i stopped training not long ago as i was in between changing gyms and sorting work out, sucks.
> 
> i want to hit 14stone and keep it as my first goal and just pack on size but not fat which might be easier for people like us who dont hold it for long at all  one perk when i need to shred up should be easier for me than my mate


82kg is about 13 stone i think so you only got a stone to go  . yeah its certainly easier to lose the kg than put it on and keep it. how often do you weigh yourself mate?


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

Every other day atm


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

RoskaL said:


> Every other day atm


thats far too ofetn mate, try for once a week, at the same time every time first thing when you wake up in the mornings after youve had a **** n ****, will give you a more accurate number


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

Good progress for 7 months mate.

All I would say is eat more and the gains will increase.

Keep it up.


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> thats far too ofetn mate, try for once a week, at the same time every time first thing when you wake up in the mornings after youve had a **** n ****, will give you a more accurate number


Yeh I know lol I probably shouldn't look at them for a month, I get paranoid I'm going the wrong way


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

RoskaL said:


> Yeh I know lol I probably shouldn't look at them for a month, I get paranoid I'm going the wrong way


think we all might be guilty of that at some point

however from your pics it looks like you are doing well, so keep at it! i have to weigh myself once a week, inbetween that time i just go by what the mirror is saying


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha yep. Cheers

The new gym I'm at is miles better than the other one I was at so hopefully the added motivation might help


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

good progress 

and that belt :lol: surely its ur favourite haha


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

cgospodinov said:


> good progress
> 
> and that belt :lol: surely its ur favourite haha


Haha got a few of them from animal for a fiver! Bargain


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Good work buddy, def made improvements.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Looking good mate, defo improved. I'd just increase your intake of food slightly and be consistent with it. Great base to build upon. Well done :thumbup1:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Done well there mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Random question mate,

But how did you merge the two pictures into one?


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

just whacked em in photoshop mate


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Have you shaved ?. Good difference , I guess it's dependent on what your goals to be . A bit more toned or a mass monster !


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

yeh i thought in the heat it might help cool things off, man i made a mistake, itchy as **** to begin with haha i kinda like it now though

i dont wanna be a monster just abit sexy


----------

